# Moving Split Firewood:  Pickaroon? Hookaroon?



## velvetfoot (May 18, 2011)

I'm so confused....


----------



## firefighterjake (May 18, 2011)

Left hand. 

Right hand.

Pick up wood. Put on stack. Pick up next split.

Works for me.


------

As for moving rounds though . . . I use an old pulp hook.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 18, 2011)

Happened yesterday:

Bend/twist/tweak back; OK now, knock on wood

Hooking into the splits and moving them into the wheelbarrow, esp. when they're on the ground, without bending down, is appealing.

Is a hookaroon a short handled pickaroon?


----------



## firefighterjake (May 18, 2011)

This might help you with the differences.

http://peaveymfg.com/pickeroons.html

I don't think either will help you much though . . . it doesn't look like you would be able to pick a split up one handed with either of these tools.


----------



## cnice_37 (May 18, 2011)

Not only can you pick a split up one handed, you can pick up decent sized rounds one handed too.

I don't use one for stacking, as I'm usually grabbing out of a wheelbarrow which requires not much bending.  However, when by the log splitter these are so worth it.

Get a 36" and you'll be amazed at what you can pick up one handed, and at how much more efficient you become.

Hook/ Pickaroon are the same things, no difference.

I bought one used with an extra head off ebay.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 18, 2011)

Thanks.  I'm gonna stop at a shop on the way home; he says he has both.

With the unstacking - there's always some on the ground.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 18, 2011)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Happened yesterday:
> 
> Bend/twist/tweak back; OK now, knock on wood
> 
> ...









Check with your doctor first, I do these just to keep my back stretched out and they seem to work for me.


http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/back-pain/LB00001_D






GIBIR


----------



## woodsmaster (May 18, 2011)

I've found streching my legs really helps with my lower back.


----------



## gpcollen1 (May 18, 2011)

Wow, those are great.  Wonder if i can find one at a store?  All the bending really gets to my back too...


----------



## velvetfoot (May 18, 2011)

Hey, it's a Stihl:
http://www.heilbrothers.com/pages/newvehicles/viewmodel/1332/1407/34063/2011/stihl-hookaroon.aspx







Edit:  It's not that your fingers don't eventually get a little beat as well.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 18, 2011)

After doing some reading, it probably won't do what I was looking for, but seems useful for other stuff.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 18, 2011)

This might work better than the tongs for transfer:

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=LC16






There's a video too.


----------



## weatherguy (May 18, 2011)

I learn something new here every day, those tongs look great if your picking up rounds cut to size, what about larger rounds, say 3-4 feet long, would a pickeroon be better?


----------



## shawneyboy (May 18, 2011)

Damn you velvet foot now I have something else I have to get.  Thanks !!


Shawn


----------



## Shari (May 18, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> This might help you with the differences.
> 
> http://peaveymfg.com/pickeroons.html
> 
> I don't think either will help you much though . . . it doesn't look like you would be able to pick a split up one handed with either of these tools.




We recently purchased the Peavey Pickeroon with the Hume head with a 30" handle.  Awesome tool!  Saves the back when moving rounds on the ground.  We can load our log lift using the pickeroon.  Again, awesome tool!  

We don't use it nor need it for splits as we have a "New Rule" around here this year:  "No splits on the ground."  Once a round is split it goes in a 'wheeled' transport device i.e. wheel barrel, wagon, trailer, etc.  The least bending the better for us old folks! Our new rule may slow down splitting a bit, but sure saves the back at the end of the day.


----------



## Shari (May 18, 2011)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> This might work better than the tongs for transfer:
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=LC16
> 
> ...



I am REAL interested in this tool.  Any users here????


----------



## NH_Wood (May 18, 2011)

I love my pickaroon. Awesome for getting wood out of back of the truck bed (I have a cap), picking up wood off the ground, moving logs, etc. etc. Really cuts down on bending over. You can easily pick up splits and smaller rounds one-handed. Great for moving large rounds to the splitter as well. You need to hit the head with a flat file every so often to keep a sharp point. I bought mine here: http://www.firstgeartrucks.com/store/home.php?cat=8. I think it's a 36" handle. Head came a little loose after the first month or so, but just needed to tap the wedge. Will likely put a new wedge in during the fall. Cheers!


----------



## velvetfoot (May 19, 2011)

I stopped by the saw shop and got a hookaroon:  http://labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=432&idcategory=134#details






At a minimum it can extend your reach.  While I initially didn't have luck picking up splits, I took some good swings at several large splits that I had set aside to resplit with the electric splitter.  The hook went into the wood and it stuck and then you can pick it up and put it in the wheelbarrow.  You have to remove it of course.  Not sure if this works on all wood.  Not sure if it'll do what I originally planned.  It definitely extends your reach, at a  minimum.

I totally with the less moving, though MAYBE slower, routine.  After picking up those big rounds with the hookaroon and putting them in the wheelbarrow, as I split each piece, I put it into a two-wheeled cart.  I'm going to try to do more of that, if possible.

edit:  Looking on the web, there's a huge variety of heads.  Maybe one day, after spending enough money, I'll find the perfect tool.

edit2:  What I'm really saying is that I'm going to try a pickaroon.


----------



## CTYank (May 19, 2011)

I find a pulpwood hook very useful. In effect, it makes your arm about a foot longer.
Works for rounds up to about 30 lbs, depending on species; swing it and set tip into end-grain.
Looks like a stevedore's hook, but rectangular section near tip; found it at Agway. Bailey's 
(www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15840) has one with a replaceable tip for $19.


----------



## SolarAndWood (May 19, 2011)

CTYank said:
			
		

> Works for rounds up to about 30 lbs



lol, that's not much bigger than my ideal split.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 19, 2011)

Well,  I just called up Peavey and ordered a 36" Katahdin pickaroon and two International pulp hooks.
The way I figure it, it's not like if they don't work out it's a super big deal.
Now, I'll just have to keep the pointy ends out of my legs.

btw, Peavey was very pleasant to deal with.


----------



## SolarAndWood (May 19, 2011)

That is one nasty medieval looking tool.


----------



## Shari (May 19, 2011)

Capt. Hook is looking for his hook.....


----------



## velvetfoot (May 19, 2011)

arrrrgh


----------



## firefighterjake (May 19, 2011)

CTYank said:
			
		

> I find a pulpwood hook very useful. In effect, it makes your arm about a foot longer.
> Works for rounds up to about 30 lbs, depending on species; swing it and set tip into end-grain.
> Looks like a stevedore's hook, but rectangular section near tip; found it at Agway. Bailey's
> (www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15840) has one with a replaceable tip for $19.



I occasionally use the pulp hook in the same fashion . . . hook into the end and lift. Most often I just pick the wood up with the hands though.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 19, 2011)

I take back what I said about the hookaroon.
It works great for picking splits off the ground and into a wheelbarrow.
I just stab it anywhere - in the middle and it balances.
I can see stabbing oneself though if not careful.
Really nice not to have to bend all the way to the ground.
I measured the length and it's only 28", but it's just fine.
Maybe the 36" pickaroon will also have uses.  Perhaps a longer reach when drawing down the wood pile from the end.
I'm thinking the hook on the hookaroon holds better - we'll see.
The pulp hooks might also be surplus, but I'm sure there'll be situations.


----------



## CTYank (May 20, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> CTYank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of locomotive you stoking?


----------



## SolarAndWood (May 20, 2011)

CTYank said:
			
		

> What kind of locomotive you stoking?



Steel box about 2 x 1.75 x 1.25.  Figure an 8x8x18 is almost a cubic foot.  For decent hardwood, 100 of them weigh close to 2 ton dry.  Pop a couple of the big ones in, fill in the rest and you get a nice long burn.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 20, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Left hand.
> 
> Right hand.
> 
> ...





Agreed.  

Maybe throw a wheelbarrow or some other mechanical assistance depending on the distance you'd like it moved.


----------



## woodmeister (May 20, 2011)

Logrite offers a variety of these tools made here in Ct. Sthil versions are actually made by Logrite.


----------



## OhioBurner© (May 20, 2011)

No one has mentioned (I dont think, I just skimmed through quick) the use I am thinking of getting one for - getting the rounds out of the truck. All my wood comes from the families farm (not mine) so it all gets hauled (usually in rounds) on the back of the truck. And the back of the F350 is pretty high off the ground even with the dinky stock tires, it would be great to be able to stand at the tailgate and still get a couple more rows deep from standing on the ground. I think for that use that even longer than 36" would be good, might call up peavey and see how long of a handle I can get...


----------



## velvetfoot (May 20, 2011)

The website says: 
 ** Pickeroons are available in other lengths upon request **
http://peaveymfg.com/pickeroons.html


----------



## Flatbedford (May 21, 2011)

OhioBurnerÂ© said:
			
		

> No one has mentioned (I dont think, I just skimmed through quick) the use I am thinking of getting one for - getting the rounds out of the truck. All my wood comes from the families farm (not mine) so it all gets hauled (usually in rounds) on the back of the truck. And the back of the F350 is pretty high off the ground even with the dinky stock tires, it would be great to be able to stand at the tailgate and still get a couple more rows deep from standing on the ground. I think for that use that even longer than 36" would be good, might call up peavey and see how long of a handle I can get...



I have a 36" one, but I think about 60" would be great for my 9' flatbed.


----------



## Ken45 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, thanks guys for the pickeroon suggestion! I had never heard of one before but  I made one up out of an old horseshoe and a piece of scrap 2x2.  Very useful for pulling rounds off of the bed of the RTV to the splitter, or for retrieving big splits off of the table for another pass.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 23, 2012)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> This might work better than the tongs for transfer:
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=LC16
> 
> ...


I'd continue to do the left hand / right hand thing when stacking but for just tossing splits, that'd be pretty slick.

For big rounds I use a pulp hook.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 24, 2012)

I never wound up getting that thing.

I've standardized on the Husky large tongs and a 28" pickaroon.

If anyone wants a 36" pickaroon or a couple of pulp hooks, all unused, you can pick (get it) them up at my place.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 24, 2012)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> I never wound up getting that thing.
> 
> I've standardized on the Husky large tongs and a 28" pickaroon.
> 
> If anyone wants a 36" pickaroon or a couple of pulp hooks, all unused, you can pick (get it) them up at my place.



Where is your place?


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 24, 2012)

20 miles east of Albany.


----------



## Ken45 (Jan 24, 2012)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> velvetfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a pair of those recently and I really like them.  Instead of having to bend all the way over and get two hands _under_ a larger round, I can pick it up with one hand off to the side and not bend over so far (less strain on the back).  It also lets me pick up and haul two rounds back to the trailer when they are be too big to pick up single handled.  

Ken


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 24, 2012)

I really like these:


----------

